# small modular layout



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

from end of august i was busy to make a small layout for a hobby show.

here it is.
(text is german, view is english...)


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good Korm, that layout really came off nice! 

just one thing, with a layout that small I recommend running the trains as slowly as possible, it looks more realistic. I like to run mine at a crawl just above stalling speed. But again, the layout looks great.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We watched Korm build this for a show in a very short time and talked with him on Live cam. He is quite a guy and very talented on building stuff out of nothing. Now if we could step on his toes and get him to do this video again in English would know what the rest of the show was about. 









We had fun with talking to him on how he built this portable pie layout and the deep mud cattle pen with placeing a kind of big ham dairy maid that may have needed some boots on. 
This is where the frog came in ( priv. joke. )


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Very Nice Korm. 

Shows you don't have big large long track layouts to have a nice layout with great details.


----------

